# Job Posting: 26 experienced riggers for Dragone show in Macau



## derekleffew (Nov 14, 2008)

Subject: Dragone is searching 26 experienced riggers for his new show in
Macau


The DRAGONE Group is currently recruiting 26 experienced riggers for its
newest aquatic creation “City of Dreams” scheduled in November 2009 in
Macau, China. 

We are offering open ended contracts starting at April 1st 2009…

To know a little bit more about us, the Dragone Group was founded in 2000 by
Franco Dragone and conceives, produces and directs shows on an international
scale. The company has the capacity both to launch and commercialise
artistic projects from A to Z. From its beginnings, DRAGONE has experienced
considerable growth. In particular the Disney Cinema Parade, Céline Dion’s
show, A New Day…and the aquatic show “Le Rêve” which inaugurated the hotel
complex Wynn Las Vegas in May 2005, are part of its credits.

If you are interested to apply, please send your CV to our mail address
[email protected]

If you are not interested by the job, we are then asking for your help to
spread the news and help us find the right people… 

Please, visit either our website DRAGONE Website and don’t hesitate to
contact us for more information.

Thanks,

Barbara Flandroit

Recruiter/Negociator



DRAGONE / Productions du Dragon S.A.

Office +32(0) 64 431 054

Fax : +32(0) 64 237 665

DRAGONE Website


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the FTSI boys have a hand in that project too. 

But my daze on the road are done.


----------

